# Why Have people stopped posting?



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

When I started here on PT in 2007 There were new post almost every time I logged in. Now I get on here and see there are 20 or 26 members viewing but it can go a day or more before someone will post a reply or start a new thread. 

PT's Homing & Racing pigeon section use to be fun to visit and interact with. What happened? Why is everyone viewing but not posting?

Put some spark back into this forum. Ask questions and/or share some knowledge. 

Yours In Sport,

Mark/Ace


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Warren Smith come on down, I used to love reading his long winded posts, and I'm sorry for the thin skinned people that didn't like SkyTex but we have lost a lot of people that kept it interesting. JMO
Dave


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*The new direction of my breeding program.*

In 2014 I had 24 breeding pairs.

In 2015 I started with 12 breeding pairs and 1/2 way through the breeding season I cut that to 4 pair but 3 breeding pairs for stage one, starting a new breeding program. As *Hillfamilyloft* (Randy Hill) put it to me " chasing color ".

He was wrong though. I am not chasing color I am injecting color. I will not lay out my whole breeding plan but It is set and laid out for the next 3 to 4 years. 

Those of you that know my birds know 5450 & 5453 were my top producing pair until I lost 5453 to an unknown sickness. 5450 was paired to 5462 with even better and more consistent results. Producing 50% good racers and breeders.

*First to Hatch* gave me a white grizzle cock *1433* , sibling to some of his best racers. Last year I had him paired with a grizzle hen given to me by *Hillfamilyloft* and they produced me two diploma birds for 2014. I also flew two black hens last year from a black hen and a BB cock from my blood ( not closely bred to 5450 & 5462. One had two 1st place wins and an equal first (on the first/winning drop). The other *ACE IN THE HOLE 71* had two equal 1st's and a 2nd place club at 350 miles. 


1433 is injecting the white and is paired to BB 6026 a daughter of 5450 & 5462

ACE 71 is injecting the black and is paired to BB 1577 a son of 5450 & 5462

BB ACE 44 my top young bird racer last year son of 5450 & 5462 paired to BB 4704 daughter of 5450 & 5453. 

Their children will be proving themselves on my young bird teem this year.


Next years breeding will go something like this...

BB ACE 44 to ACE 216 BLK daughter of BLK ACE 71 and his brother BB 1577

BB 1577 to 2015 WTGRIZ ACE 252 daughter of WTGRIZ 1433 and his sister BB 6026

and so on. Then WTGRIZ to BLK and WTGRIZ to WTGRIZ until I have solid whites, solid blacks and black & white (salt & pepper) birds that win.

No, not chasing color. Injecting color...

Now you know what I am doing. Let's here from you.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am going to jump in here. Well, I recently got back into birds after a spell of medical issues. I am with just a few birds, but they bring peace into my life. I wish everyone of you a great day!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have noted many changes on this site too over the past year or so . I believe it was a perfect storm of sorts starting with Warren's issues , then the PT race that went south and including people getting banned didn't help much. We all have to remember how important it is to show some respect to each other even when we have different ideas.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I know Sky Tex got banned but does anyone know how he is doing? When I first started coming to pigeon talk I really enjoyed his posts. I know some felt offended by him and maybe with good cause but I always found his posts entertaining.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I am going to jump in here. Well, I recently got back into birds after a spell of medical issues. I am with just a few birds, but they bring peace into my life. I wish everyone of you a great day!


I hope you are feeling better and now that you have some birds are you going to get back into OLR's, or just have them to have them.
Dave


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Several years ago it took some effert to build the race section up. And now several people have left or facebook each other. But looking at other forums they are rather slow to very little activity. A push to post and create new threads Take effert by the members. If it was not for the people in the hobby. RACE, SHOW or performing breeds. The hobby would be gone. It is the off season. And soon the extra traing will be here then the races. Except for the areas hit by the bird flu. And perhaps the posts and threads will come back up.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

beatlemike said:


> I know Sky Tex got banned but does anyone know how he is doing? When I first started coming to pigeon talk I really enjoyed his posts. I know some felt offended by him and maybe with good cause but I always found his posts entertaining.


I saw someone using that same name on a pigeon site over in England and it was the same person your talking about . He used his same style of posting ( very direct ) there as he used here . It didn't go over to well there either.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ACE , glad to have you back as well . We haven't heard much from you lately . I was wondering what you were up to because I heard you sold many breeders to Sho. 

I have always like the different colored birds. my loft is very diverse when it comes to color.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

ERIC K said:


> I saw someone using that same name on a pigeon site over in England and it was the same person your talking about . He used his same style of posting ( very direct ) there as he used here . It didn't go over to well there either.


Is or was on a couple of sites, one - maybe both - UK. Whichever he joined right after he was banned here didn't like him too much.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> ACE , glad to have you back as well . We haven't heard much from you lately . I was wondering what you were up to because I heard you sold many breeders to Sho.
> 
> I have always like the different colored birds. my loft is very diverse when it comes to color.


Yes, I made a very special deal with Sho for 6 pair of my best breeders. If they ever leave his loft though they are to return to mine. And/or if I want any of them back at any time I can bring them back. That includes 5450 & 5462. 

I came very close to leaving the sport for a while this spring but came up with this new breeding program instead to help re-spark my interest.

Mark/Ace


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Great to see a lot of the old names responding to this post. I had a lot of responsibilities over the last few years and had to get out of racing. Unlike hobbies like golf and skiing, pigeon racing requires a 24/7/365 commitment. 

I was given a few YBs recently and I'm going to try to race YBs this fall. Hopefully, I will also have time to visit and contribute to posts on this site also.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Me and Ron Deisher are currently creating a boots family based off my equal 2 nd place bird in the banks of wabbash challenge. He plans on crossing them with color for me.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> Yes, I made a very special deal with Sho for 6 pair of my best breeders. If they ever leave his loft though they are to return to mine. And/or if I want any of them back at any time I can bring them back. That includes 5450 & 5462.
> 
> I came very close to leaving the sport for a while this spring but came up with this new breeding program instead to help re-spark my interest.
> 
> Mark/Ace


Good to here you have a renewed interest in the sport or more to the point a new breeding program. I have also been making plans with the direction of my breeding plan. I have never really followed anything other than hopelessly crossing of the best birds I had with very low percentages of successful racers. I decide last year to try to build my own family with only a few select birds based on 2 of the most successful names in the pigeon sport . Only time will tell but I feel the breeding aspect is one of the best and most rewarding parts of this hobby.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Good to here you have a renewed interest in the sport or more to the point a new breeding program. I have also been making plans with the direction of my breeding plan. I have never really followed anything other than hopelessly crossing of the best birds I had with very low percentages of successful racers. I decide last year to try to build my own family with only a few select birds based on 2 of the most successful names in the pigeon sport . Only time will tell but I feel the breeding aspect is one of the best and most rewarding parts of this hobby.



When pairing always look to breed type to type. Pairing the same body type, wing, keel, feather and so forth. The more consistent these things are in the breeders the more consistent they will be in the young and the more consistent their performance will be. Another important thing in building a family is the homing ability. Look at how many young are still there at the end of training and again at the end of the race season. Also make notes of any you know were lost to hawks or wires and do not count them as a "lost" bird. Find your pairs that produce consistent type, your best racers and fewest lost birds. Keep them and their best young for the next breeding season. The rest of them should be either repaired or removed from the breeding loft. This Has worked for me and may help some of you racers who are not really breeders. 

Keep us informed on how their young are doing for you Eric.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> I hope you are feeling better and now that you have some birds are you going to get back into OLR's, or just have them to have them.
> Dave


Hello Dave. For now I am just breeding a few youngsters, and putting them up for auction. My truck driving career with WalMart is over, as my health will not permit it. I am still in a battle with the big C, but I am enjoying life. The birds give me comfort just having them around. All of you out there have a blessed day.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

everyone is on facebook i think..


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Yes, the answer to the OP is that people have generally moved to Facebook. I have very much enjoyed my time here on PT over the years and have learned a lot along the way. Personally, I noticed a significant exodus from here when the mods started banning and deleting posts for reasons disagreeable to some. I used to check this site daily but when the posts slowed, then I quit checking and now I rarely remember to. 

Another reason is that this site is not friendly to mobile devices which many of us use on a regular basis. Add to it that if you're already on Facebook, why switch over to another site when you can have the same conversations (mostly unmoderated) on Facebook? It's also MUCH friendlier and easier to post photos, videos, PM each other, etc. 

Facebook of course has it's own problems that come with it, but it give me more control over who I see and am friends with than this site.

Sorry if that's not what you wanted to hear, but that's my take on your question.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kastle Loft, your calendar is on our wall and we love it! Would post more but agree that the weather is nice, and it is summer. Time to spend time outside admiring pigeons and other birds!


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I have noticed a slow down also. I agree it is probably due to summer and also the ban in some areas sorta took the wind out of our sails. I do enjoy reading and learning what secrets the experienced give up! Jim


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

David beat me to it. Facebook is a huge reason. Many of the other boards, like this one, (but with other specialized topics) are slowly dying. Boards that used to be so active, it was difficult to keep up, are now desolate. Facebook groups with thousands of members are now replacing them. 
Granted, when I am on a computer, I'll still check this but not with the frequency that I check facebook.

As far as what I'm up to, getting ready for the races and have sent birds to quite a few races. One specifically, with a couple of friends which is exciting. 
The mentor is going to be giving me all of his birds so I'll have that. 
Hopefully exciting fall.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I check Facebook rarely but PT regularly. May vary person to person. I love PT, moderating too is necessary as this is the reason Facebook has no control over it. I deleted my first Facebook account which was for years with my huge friend circle and office colleagues but because they could use any language without any control, they can insult anyone and don't respect others opinion, sometimes even have to read abusive language etc (if not for me, but for anyone else, still I hate that) so i wasn't very happy with facebook. Then made a new account with just some closed people and that was better for me. But just my opinion. 
As much as you use it, you know drawbacks, like I knew of Facebook. I am new here on PT but I love this site being very informative about pigeons. I use it for my information over my pigeons and to help those when I know more than them. So if not that fun as it was previously as you guys know well, still it is very helpful and many get help here so I find it awesome. Thanks to PT.

P. S without naming anyone here, I read some posts of banned people too. I read more from one and he was jolly, always enjoying but rude. We should enjoy limitless without worries but we should think about how others are feeling. Disturbing people with single sided enjoyment is not good either. We should all enjoy with others pleasure, smile with others smiles. when we enjoy we should let others enjoy too coz not only our enjoyment matters but all like it . IMO


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Kastle Loft, your calendar is on our wall and we love it! Would post more but agree that the weather is nice, and it is summer. Time to spend time outside admiring pigeons and other birds!


That's great to hear, thanks! I'm really glad you are enjoying it. I'm just now starting work on the 2016 version.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> When I started here on PT in 2007 There were new post almost every time I logged in. Now I get on here and see there are 20 or 26 members viewing but it can go a day or more before someone will post a reply or start a new thread.
> 
> PT's Homing & Racing pigeon section use to be fun to visit and interact with. What happened? Why is everyone viewing but not posting?
> 
> ...


First of all let me say I am glad to see you back, always enjoyed your comments even if I did not always agree. 

Secondly most of the comments on here walk around the issue of why no one posts on here any more. 

It is my belief that most have left after being targeted by individuals and small groups of individuals that have an agenda. That agenda is to promote groups such as PETA and various other animal rights groups. 

Harasment seems to be there favorite weapon any time you do not agree with them. Sometimes it is best just to agree to disagree but most of them wont leave it at that and some have been banned for the good of all on this site.

Why they feel they have to make comments against the raising and racing of homing pigeons is beyond me. Other than the faithful dog, pigeons are mans best friend. In war time and in peace they have both done more for humanity than any other animals on the face of the earth. 

I am proud to have both!


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, this is my first post in a year.
Firstly, I has hospitalized with meningitis, was discharged into the busiest season of my work, then had to give up my vacation days, holidays, and some weekends to cover my contract and payback the people who had covered for me while I was ill. And busy season is almost over again.


That said, I'm really eager to finally build my loft, and I hope to be done by mid September.

The plan is for a 4'x8' floor, 5'4" to 6'4" tall sloped roof (back to front), with clear and colored plastic corrugated roof, with an east (front) facing 3' aviary and droptrap.

It's been a long time coming.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have to say I apologize for my long breaks from the forum aha. Things were going on and the time was just not available to hang around here. I hope to be able to hang around a while before other things occur. Glad to be back. Sad to hear the forum is a little slow these days.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

i used to post on here but got a lot of p.m. saying that i was stupid and don't ask anymore questions. well to all of YOU so called intelligent dumb asses out there the only dumb question is one that is never asked. that is why i don't post and only read. the one thing that DID happen to me here is that I have a vary good mentor now. I'm 61 and have had birds all my life. This man has taught me a lot in three months. I am ready to kick some ass this race season.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Granny Smith said:


> Great to see a lot of the old names responding to this post. I had a lot of responsibilities over the last few years and had to get out of racing. Unlike hobbies like golf and skiing, pigeon racing requires a 24/7/365 commitment.
> 
> I was given a few YBs recently and I'm going to try to race YBs this fall. Hopefully, I will also have time to visit and contribute to posts on this site also.


Yes it is nice to see some old names but not as many as before. Before conversations started fast and lasted a while, quite the opposite today.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

doveman2 said:


> i used to post on here but got a lot of p.m. saying that i was stupid and don't ask anymore questions. well to all of YOU so called intelligent dumb asses out there the only dumb question is one that is never asked. that is why i don't post and only read. the one thing that DID happen to me here is that I have a vary good mentor now. I'm 61 and have had birds all my life. This man has taught me a lot in three months. I am ready to kick some ass this race season.


I see your in Wisconsin. Which club are you in? If you don't mind me asking who is your mentor ? I think most of the know it all's on here have left so feel free to ask questions. I think the longer I'm in this sport the less I seem to know. At least I'm still having fun which is the main reason for keeping birds for me at least.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Eric. I am 61 and have had birds all my life. and I am still learning new ways of training, feeding, how to pick a pool bird. We will find out tomorrow if it all paid off. The majority of my birds are whites. I have a small loft 6x12 two sections. Breeders and fliers.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

not ashamed to admit that some times I ( we ) need help


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We all need help sometimes. 

Do you know Roberto Alverez ? He is in the Milwaukee area, I got a pair of birds from him a few years back, I think they were Anton Jacobs other wise known as " Janssens".


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

doveman2 said:


> Hi Eric. I am 61 and have had birds all my life. and I am still learning new ways of training, feeding, how to pick a pool bird. We will find out tomorrow if it all paid off. The majority of my birds are whites. I have a small loft 6x12 two sections. Breeders and fliers.


I have a few whites myself. Mostly from breeding Grizzles together and I even gave some to couple getting married a few weeks ago. As of right now my favorite color is blue check because I read you can tell by the pattern if its is a dominant or receive . not sure if this is true but I'm going to keep notes because I'm breeding my new stock out of 4 blue checks.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Everyone is pretty much on Facebook. On facebook I can take a picture with my phone and post it online right away, here I need to email it to myself, download it onto my computer, upload it to photobucket and then post it on here. Instead of PMing someone and waiting a couple days on here I can message them and get a response within a couple of hours the latest usually. I get to talk to big names in the sport and ask questions and look at their lofts and breeders because they are my friends on facebook or we are in mutual pigeon groups. In the pigeon groups if you wanted you can find top notch birds of whatever type you want at 50% less than you would iPigeon or any other auction site. The pigeon groups boast dozens of new photos and conversations started a day.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> Everyone is pretty much on Facebook. On facebook I can take a picture with my phone and post it online right away, here I need to email it to myself, download it onto my computer, upload it to photobucket and then post it on here. Instead of PMing someone and waiting a couple days on here I can message them and get a response within a couple of hours the latest usually. I get to talk to big names in the sport and ask questions and look at their lofts and breeders because they are my friends on facebook or we are in mutual pigeon groups. In the pigeon groups if you wanted you can find top notch birds of whatever type you want at 50% less than you would iPigeon or any other auction site. The pigeon groups boast dozens of new photos and conversations started a day.


I just do an attachment and post the picture as a file right off my tablet. Guess I'm lucky that way,LOL. Seems like tons of work for you sadly


----------



## jason6814 (Sep 19, 2007)

I stopped posting just out of not taking the time to check in, been a rough go trying to breed last few years but I am going to attempt this winter a new and improved process


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello I am new here. Any suggestions where to get a decent breeding pair of racing pigeons? The prices seem to range from $70 to $400,000. Where, how etc does one really start with someone that tends to be competitive. Thanks,


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

rogerven said:


> Hello I am new here. Any suggestions where to get a decent breeding pair of racing pigeons? The prices seem to range from $70 to $400,000. Where, how etc does one really start with someone that tends to be competitive. Thanks,


Hi Roger,
Where do you live? How long have you been in the hobby? Do you have a loft setup? Do you plan to race competitively? If you plan to, then check with the club around your area. Club members always give beginners birds to start with. Not all birds will breed you great birds.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Formidable1 said:


> Hi Roger,
> Where do you live? How long have you been in the hobby? Do you have a loft setup? Do you plan to race competitively? If you plan to, then check with the club around your area. Club members always give beginners birds to start with. Not all birds will breed you great birds.


Thanks for responding. I am in Wisconsin, Milwaukee area. This was an old hobby way back in 1975 to 1985 when I was in the Phil. Back then there were no organized races like it is today. 

I don't have a loft yet and may just raise a pair or 3. I really like to race competitively eventually.


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

rogerven said:


> Thanks for responding. I am in Wisconsin, Milwaukee area. This was an old hobby way back in 1975 to 1985 when I was in the Phil. Back then there were no organized races like it is today.
> 
> I don't have a loft yet and may just raise a pair or 3. I really like to race competitively eventually.


I have 3 late hatches that you can have if you are interested in them. Let me know. All you pay is the shipping.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Formidable1 said:


> I have 3 late hatches that you can have if you are interested in them. Let me know. All you pay is the shipping.


WOW that is generous. I still have to scout a loft design because I am in Wisconsin where winter can be harsh. The loft has to be set outside and not sure how racers survive. I have to visit lofts designs just for to 4 pigeons to start with and compete. I also have to check with neighbors and zoning issues. 

You must be a dedicated racer and would really want to collaborate with you in near future. Can you add me as friend so I can private message you? I feel honored you would trust a stranger like myself. Thank you so much


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Welcome Roger, You will find there are a lot of folks here and in the race community that will help you get started. There are a lot of wonderful people like Formadable1. In my opinion, and we all have one here, if you are planning to only keep a few birds I would search out the local club you are going to decide to fly with. Go to a meeting and meet some of the people. Ask questions and look at all of there records. You will find out who wins and why. According to the race courses they race it takes a different type of racer to be competitive, and location can be key. Papers do not win races, but it might make an easier start especially with only having a few birds. Don't get in a hurry and study up while building a good loft. Jim


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you pigeonJim, I noticed that. I come from a German shepherd show culture, and completely understand correlating pedigree and outcomes. One thing I like with this sport is the variable, i.e. speed is objective and not subjective unlike the show world of the GSD. 

I've corresponded with Formidable1 and indeed an excellent example of having a great sense of community and an asset to the Sport.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, as many of you know. I left my daily posting of this site due to health reasons. I found homes for 40 of my birds and have 14 left. I can't seem to find homes for them.

So, My personal reason for giving up the hobby and visits to this site, was due to health conditions. I developed histoplasmosis and also went on dialysis at the same time. I think they are associated but who really knows. I have been fighting a dropping kidney function for many years, due to diabetes.

I am on facebook but rarely visit it. I just don't care to see the incessant videos and pictures of everyone's lunch. Plus the nasty comments for no particular reason, other than to get noticed. I enjoyed this site when I was in the hobby. I miss it very much. But I do see a change.

One thing I have not seen anyone mention here, is that when the various ads started up. The loading of pages on this site slowed down rather dramatically. But I am out in the sticks and the only internet access I have is via a satellite dish. It probably doesn't apply to most of y'all. But it usually takes me five seconds to change a page on this site (and most other sites). I tried HughesNet and now I have DishNet. Not much difference. Five seconds doesn't seem like much time. But it would drive you crazy if you were used to faster loading speeds.

I also have kept abreast of the Bird Flu problem in Ohio and surrounding states. I have noticed a few flyers just giving up, and losing interest in racing hereabouts. This is a dying sport and a forced year off hurts even more. Hopefully it won't last through 2016 also. That could really devastate numbers in my area.

And lets now forget. We are all getting older, and the economy is not well for many. Luckily the economy does not affect me at all. But I understand and know many others that it does.

I do miss many of y'all. But mostly I miss the sport, challenge and competition of racing.
My 14 homers fly free all day now. I take care of them with the same racing seed and such, but no longer close their coop. When hawk season comes, they will have to learn the ways of the ferals. I don't like it, but I just can't get around them much and want them to be happy for as long as nature will allow.

Don't think bad of me for that, please. They are very happy at the moment. I just wish they would stay out of my garage, and coop in their loft.  They have been flying free since the middle of May, and I have not lost one yet.


----------



## BrotherJoe (Sep 12, 2015)

I guess I can contribute. My name is Joe and I'm a n00b.

I have the standard pigeon story. Had pigeons as a kid with my grandfather. Other hobbies, girls, school, career kept me away for several years. 

Recently we moved to an acreage and now I can have birds again. When I was a kid, we raised show birds; I had E.T's, Rollers and varous Pouters. I always wanted to play with performing breeds; but lacked anyone locally who raced or flew rollers/tipplers. This time around I want to do some racing!

I've been lurking on the site for sometime reading up on what folks are doing and where most folks are located. It seems like the midwest (I'm in SE Iowa) have a pretty good representation of fliers.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Facebook took over, places like "Pigeon Central" on Facebook is the hot racing pigeon spot now. I visit this forum from time to time though.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I just saw this posting and Conitionfreak I am sorry about your health conditions and they sound serious. I have about 43 birds and I realize that my age is catching up with me but I have a few good years left ( I think ) at least I hope so---lol lol. The point is when it comes time for me I know that no one cares about 43 birds and some are very old and others are disabled so we have to make our decisions accordingly. I believe your decision is a right one for you and your 14 birdies left. You gave away what you could and now just sit back and enjoy them flying and living each day. Why some people have structures for birdies pretty ones where they just have to fed them and give them water and their birds fly free and do just fine. Maybe a few will be missing but one never knows what exactly happened but life has taken over. We are all doing the best that we can and Sir --- You take care and do for your continued health problems and nice to see you update us on how things are going..Spirits Bless. I think people are not posting as much because of facebook and all the other interactions that people have in communicating with each other. I am glad that this forum is still here because of its resources it has over many many years...Take care Conditionfreak..


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You have several years left c. hert. May you live long. 
Remember to complete your birds' stories before you leave, else I won't let you go. Lol

Jokes apart but I really wish and pray for all of us to be safe and healthy and live a good long life. Keep helping others and be a reason for them to smile.

Thanks a lot to all of you for being here. I really enjoy everyone's posts.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

all you want out of me is my birdie pictures and stories---lol lol. Dido on what you wrote. I will try to get a few pictures today if the camera cooperates and if I can see something. lol lol..


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*Airbaby*



conditionfreak said:


> Well, as many of you know. I left my daily posting of this site due to health reasons. I found homes for 40 of my birds and have 14 left. I can't seem to find homes for them.
> 
> So, My personal reason for giving up the hobby and visits to this site, was due to health conditions. I developed histoplasmosis and also went on dialysis at the same time. I think they are associated but who really knows. I have been fighting a dropping kidney function for many years, due to diabetes.
> 
> ...


Sir, If you still have your 14 birds and wish to give them a chance in another loft I will take them. My promise to you would be I will let each pair raise one round each to allow their YB they produce to earn there keep. If the results are unsatisfactory I would then give my best honest effort to find them a new home where they would still be well cared for. I know you don't know me but please trust me when I tell you I would never ever consider sending any of my racers who performed poorly to a home where they would meet there demise. In fact I would let you know of any decision being made before hand in regards to your birds.

call me on a sunday if your able,
712-574-6987
ask for me, my name is Roy


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> Well, as many of you know. I left my daily posting of this site due to health reasons. I found homes for 40 of my birds and have 14 left. I can't seem to find homes for them.
> 
> So, My personal reason for giving up the hobby and visits to this site, was due to health conditions. I developed histoplasmosis and also went on dialysis at the same time. I think they are associated but who really knows. I have been fighting a dropping kidney function for many years, due to diabetes.
> 
> ...



Have you thought about finding an apprentice so to speak . Tell him/her what to do everyday at your place . He/she can clean & feed and fly them while you watch from a distance . They can have the birds when they are ready . Or Airbaby may be a good idea .
Kurps


----------

